# México - One Photo Per Post



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*México officially known as the United Mexican States Spanish: Estados Unidos Mexicanos 

is a federal constitutional republic in North America. It is bordered on the north by the United States; on the south and west by the Pacific Ocean; on the southeast by Guatemala, Belize, and the Caribbean Sea; and on the east by the Gulf of Mexico*​


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*American Express en Torre del Angel), Angel de la Independencia, Mexico City*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Angel de la Independencia*


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Kool!!! Keep those pics coming.


----------



## cjogo (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice pics, Mexico is a country very interesting to show. Good thread. Regards.*


----------



## Adrian.vazquez (May 15, 2010)

Palacio de las Bellas Artes


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Mexico is awesome.:cheers:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Spectacular the Palacio de las Bellas Artes because has got a nice architecture. Regards.*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## ovi789 (Feb 9, 2011)

Really awesome pictures shows the gravity of architecture in those buildings ....


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## Summer.Uk (Apr 30, 2011)

Hope to see more images of this beautiful country :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks put more photos guys


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Adrian.vazquez said:


> Palacio de las Bellas Artes



Beautiful aerial....:cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## elevatormusic (Mar 10, 2012)

Isla Mujeres, Quintana Roo, Mexico.


Boats by hypnonaut, in Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pic


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pyramid of the Moon, Teotihuacan, State of Mexico*


Pyramid of the Moon, Teotihuacan, State of Mexico, Mexico por Bencito the Traveller, en Flickr[


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Ooaxaca People*


Con la carga a cuestas por Janikua, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Palenque, Chiapas.*


Palenque, Chiapas por Liluma, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Taxco , Mexico*


Taxco di notte por Filippo Manaresi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Taxco , Mexico*


Taxco - Mexico por david.bank (www.david-bank.com), en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Mexico City , Mexico*


¿Oootra vez? por Eneas, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Durango , Mexico*


Sentinela por Ivan Rumata, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cancun , Mexico*


Cancun - Mexico por DolliaSH, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cholula , Mexico*


Church on top of a mountain por PacoAlcantara, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Puebla , Mexico*


Catedral de Puebla, México por Pepe15, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*San Miguel Del Allende , Mexico*


Un regalo por aldo c zavala, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Zacatecas , Mexico*


Zacatecas por Pati M, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Zacatecas , Mexico*


Zacatecas Skyline por o_sam_o, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Morelia*


Morelia, Michoacán por aljuarez, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cancun , Mexico*


Cancun por Lovetrips, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cancun , Mexico*


Cancun, Quintana Roo, México por memoflores, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Isla Contoy , Mexico*


Pier Isla Contoy por DolliaSH, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Monterrey , Mexico*










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4149/4835796101_ffdcc8d4f6_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*La Maruata Michoacan*










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/127/351924619_e751e9be91_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Atlixco, Puebla*










http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd451/vilkeviciute/mexique/atlixcopueblaaw5q235nq2.jpg


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning photos from Mexico...:cheers2:


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Palenque, Chiapas*









*Photo by Massimo Borchi.*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice , i like chiapas and guatemala


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*San Luis Potosi, San Luis Potosi*


San Luis Potosi 41 by mixedeyes, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Chichen Itza, Yucatan*


La Iglesia by Mattron, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for the pics


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Huexotla, Estado de Mexico*


RODADA 8 DE JULIO HUEXOTLA 192 by spinergyxtr, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Monterrey, Nuevo Leon*


Vista hacia el sur by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Monterrey, Nuevo Leon*


Skyline en construcción by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Museo de Antropologia, Xalapa, Veracruz*


Andy, Museo de Antropologia, Xalapa, Mexico, 2000 by espalier, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Templo de San Cayetano, Guanajuato, Guanajuato*


templo de San Cayetano by S0Cal, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Monte Alban, Oaxaca*


Monte Albán (56) by eduardo.robles, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Mexico City*


La ciudad infinita (5) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Tula, Hidalgo*

*Scroll>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:360°_Panorama_Tula_seen_from_Pyramid_B.jpg


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Edzna, Campeche*


2008-03-30 Campeche-Isla Mujeres 076 by the dza, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Sayil, Yucatan*









My image.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Monterrey, Nuevo Leon*


Semper ascendis by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

bonitas fotos


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Guadalajara, Jalisco*


Teatro Degollado Guadalajara Jalisco Mexico by raulmacias, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Oaxaca, Oaxaca*


Oaxaca 019 by jfraser, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

what is the pic of spain ?


----------

